# All u need 2 know u learn from lotr's



## Saucy (Mar 8, 2003)

i've made an amazing discovery 4 all 2 here
lotr has got to be the most educational thing ever
seriously
u learn math when u try to figure out the characters ages and then convert the years into our calendar
u learn language and poetry from reading the books
u learn values of life from following the examples of the charcters

it's amazing
but most importantly u learn
1.)If u inherit a golden ring....don't take it!
2.) don't glare into any shiny balls (pippin teaches that lesson)
3.)wizards are always right

i don't know about the rest of u but u could almost live of these simple things
tee-hee
feel free to add more lotr's life messages


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 8, 2003)

Although those are all good things to learn, theres more that could be learned!
Never leave hobbits un-acounted for. They'll get taken by orcs and you'll have to run alot.
Although that doesnt help u in real life, its a useful lesson


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 8, 2003)

"Never laugh at live dragons."- A very wise piece of advise that Bilbo offers himself.


----------



## moon cloud (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't tell a wizard he's late. He'll only throw a strop.


----------



## Farin (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't think there is no hope. This one has been illustrated through out the books, especially when Denethor was going to burn himself and Faramir. What happened? Denethor DIED and Faramir lived a (happy) life with Eowyn.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

if you hear a screech way high in the air, hide lol


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 11, 2003)

Another useful message it would be good to bear in mind, is to never trust a mysterious magical ring which may, or may not, make you invisible. It is a proven fact that such items cause much pain and suffering and are widely regarded as a bad idea.


----------

